# *.tif -> avi / mpeg / wmv ...



## Senshi86 (23. April 2007)

Moin, 

kennt jemand ein Programm, mit welchem man *.tif Bilder zu einem Video, also avi, mpeg, wmv oder einem anderen bekannten format umwandeln kann?
Ich hatte ein Programm gefunden, das war jedoch Shareware und konnte daher gigantische fünf Bilder auswerten ...
Was bei 751 Bildern die umzuwandlen sind doch etwas wenig ist.

Ich hab auch schon die Forensuche verwendet, da hab ich zwar nen Thread gefunden bei dem das auch das Thema war, aber das waren *.tga oder *.bmp zu avi. Und ich verspühre gerade nicht viel Lust dazu 751 bilder in tga's oder bmp's umzuwandeln ...

Danke schon im Voraus 

Achja das Programm sollte wenn möglich Freeware sein oder wenn Demo / Shareware dann nicht durch eine bestimmte Anzahl an Bildern beschränkt.

Gruß
Senshi


----------



## chmee (23. April 2007)

Mit Sicherheit kann VirtualDub auch eine Einzelbildsequenz (TIF) in eine AVI-Datei umwandeln. Oder man nimmt eine OpenSource-SW wie Jashaka.

Dann kann man Avi zu WMV mit dem WME kodieren. etc.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Senshi86 (23. April 2007)

Ok ich werde mir die beiden Programme mal anschauen.
Danke schon mal

Gruß
Senshi


----------



## 27b-6 (23. April 2007)

Määäp...VirtualDub kann keine TIFF-Sequenzen; nur TGA, JPG, BMP und glaube noch PNG. Ich würde es mit IrfanView oder XnView in eines dieser Formate umwandeln und dann mit VirtualDub als unkomprimiertes AVI ausgeben. 
(JASHAKA ist zwar ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig im Handling sollte aber auch gehen.)
Dann wie Meister chmee bereits sagte im MediaEncoder umwandeln.


----------



## chmee (23. April 2007)

Dank an El Presidente 27b-6.  Das schweizer Messer VirtualDub wird natürlich mit AViSynth aufgebohrt.
Dafür gibt es dann Scripts wie Dieses:
http://avisynth.org/index.php?page=Image+Deutsch
Nicht ganz einfach - und für schnell mal nebenbei und sonst nie Overkill - aber sehr mächtig.

mfg chmee

**EDIT**

HA ! Eine Frage sei mir erlaubt  Geht es hier um ne Art Diashow ? Oder das Anordnen von Einzelbildern zu einem Film in zB 15Fps ?


----------



## Senshi86 (23. April 2007)

Mit IrfanView kann man Massenumwandlungen machen?
Ich hab das Programm bisher noch nie benutzt, weiß nur das es existiert.
Ok dann werd ich mal die Kombi IrfanView / VirtualDub probieren, mal schauen was bei raus kommt =)


----------



## 27b-6 (24. April 2007)

@chmee: HA-HA! Wenn man wie Du zwischen den Rummelplatzeinsätzen noch Zeit hat, dann kann man sich gerne mit sowas beschäftigen
Ich bevorzuge dann doch die einfache Holzhammermethode.
Aber deswegen seit Ihr der Meister und ich nur Ihr ergebener Padawan!

Also denn: Cheerioh, old boy! (Das wäre ja mal was für's Filmzitateraten)


----------



## arschgesicht (25. April 2007)

Senshi86 hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt jemand ein Programm, mit welchem man *.tif Bilder zu einem Video, also avi, mpeg, wmv oder einem anderen bekannten format umwandeln kann?
> Ich hatte ein Programm gefunden, das war jedoch Shareware und konnte daher gigantische fünf Bilder auswerten ...
> ...


Das Nächstliegende wird nicht gesehen...

Sofern du ein Win XP bzw. auch Win 98 Betriebssystem besitzt, haste zwei einfache und _kostenlose_ Möglichkeiten, um dein Wunsch zu erfüllen.

1.) Fotostory
siehe hier: 
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/kleinunternehmen/produkte/windowsxp/fotostory.mspx

2.) Windows Movie Maker
siehe hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13007023.html

Alle beide Programme können tiffs verarbeiten und vieles mehr.

Tipp von mir:
1.) nicht alle Bilder auf einmal importieren. (könnte dein Rechner möglicherweise ein wenig überfordern...)

2.) Unter Einstellungen die Standbilddauer vor dem importieren der Bilder auf deine gewünschte Länge einstellen

Programme wie VirtualDub in Verbindung AViSynth sind für einen "Anfänger" ein völliger Blödsinn. Aber selbst für einen "Profi" ist VirtualDub ein mistiges Programm... - reine Lebenszeitverschwendung.


----------



## ojamaney (25. April 2007)

Corel PhotoPaint kann Dir Deinen Wunsch auch erfüllen und benutzt dabei die installierten Codecs.


----------



## chmee (25. April 2007)

VirtualDub als "mistig" zu bezeichnen, na, ich weiss nicht..AviSynth zu benutzen ist aber wahrlich nichts für schnell mal nebenbei.
Scheinbar erkennt so ein "Profi" die Macht dieses Programms nicht 

Und Deine Empfehlungen mögen kostenlos und hilfreich sein, es wurde aber leider noch nicht beantwortet, ob es ein "Ich zeige Bilder"-Video werden soll oder ein Film aus einer Einzebildsequenz. 

Gegeben den Fall 2 ( Einzelbildsequenz ), "kann" es recht müßig sein, mehreren hundert Bildern die richtige Länge beizubringen(1/25sek).

mfg chmee


----------



## 27b-6 (25. April 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> VirtualDub als "mistig" zu bezeichnen, na, ich weiss nicht..AviSynth zu benutzen ist aber wahrlich nichts für schnell mal nebenbei.
> Scheinbar erkennt so ein "Profi" die Macht dieses Programms nicht
> 
> Und Deine Empfehlungen mögen kostenlos und hilfreich sein, es wurde aber leider noch nicht beantwortet, ob es ein "Ich zeige Bilder"-Video werden soll oder ein Film aus einer Einzebildsequenz.
> ...



Sehr richtig, Meister! Sie haben ja so Recht, Meister! Eine solchen hanebüchene Aussage vernahm ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, Meister! 

@Arschgesicht (den Namen hast Du Dir gegeben, ist nicht meine Meinung)
Lebenszeitverschwendung ist Windows Moviemaker - kostenlos, ja - aber unflexibel und begrenzt wie viele Microsoft Produkte!


----------



## arschgesicht (26. April 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> VirtualDub als "mistig" zu bezeichnen, na, ich weiss nicht..AviSynth zu benutzen ist aber wahrlich nichts für schnell mal nebenbei.
> Scheinbar erkennt so ein "Profi" die Macht dieses Programms nicht


richtig erkannt! so erkennt man einen Profi! Denn Zeit ist Geld! Programme wie Virtual Dub und ähnliche sind im Profibereich nicht zu finden. Da sind wir uns doch einig? Solche Programme verwenden Menschen die unendlich viel Zeit besitzen oder Tüfftler eben! Da spielt die Gestaltung/Schnitt - einfache Bedienbarkeit, Vorschaufunktion, u.s.w. u.s.f. - eher eine geringe (oder keine) Bedeutung. 

Abgesehen davon ist der Movie Maker von Microsoft gar nicht mal so schlecht und sicherlich für die meisten Benutzer des Tutorialsforums völlig ausreichend. (Im Movie Maker kannste auch die Standbilddauer auf 1/25 sec einstellen) 

Beim "Filmemachen" geht es weniger um die Einarbeitung in diversen Programmen, sondern um den Inhalt - eine Geschichte zu erzählen. Mit welchem Programm man dieses bewerkstelligt ist eigentlich unerheblich; naja nicht ganz,  der Zeitaufwand sollte zum Ergebnis in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis stehen und dies ist bei dem Programm VirtualDub/Avi Synth nicht gegeben.

Mein Posting bietet eine adäquate Problemlösung an, das Zielgruppen orientiert ist und ich nehme an, dass in diesem Forum keine bzw kaum "Profis" schreiben bzw. solche Fragen stellen würden.


----------



## chmee (26. April 2007)

Im Grunde genommen alles richtig.

Ich würde mit VirtualDub auch nicht schneiden, sondern es als universelles Transkodierungstool für die AVI-Welt sehen. Und da ist es ungeschlagen !! Und Unkenrufe bezüglich der Komplexität lasse ich nicht gelten, da alle Programme eine Einarbeitungszeit benötigen.



> (Im Movie Maker kannste auch die Standbilddauer auf 1/25 sec einstellen)


Hoffentlich auch für alle Bilder auf einmal, darum geht es mir. 

MovieMaker wird auf meinem Rechner nie einen Platz finden, das liegt nicht an der
Schlichtheit ( für Normalo-User gedacht ), sondern am Vorhandensein und der Fähigkeit
mit dem Adobe-Paket umzugehen. Deswegen verzeihe man mir das Unwissen.

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Für Divx/Mp4 Encoding nehme ich nur VirtualDub ! Zugriff auf alle Einstellungen, herrlich


----------

